# Do you rinse poop out of your cloth wipes?



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Yet another cloth wipe question. I am gearing up to order some cloth wipes and today we had a really messy poop that requires lot of wipes and I was thinking to myself...would I need to rinse the poop out of the wipes before tossing in with the dipes? I always rinse the poop out of my dipes and then throw then in the dry pail.
Thanks again mamas.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Only when they're REALLY gross. Usually I didn't bother. They got prerinsed in the washer with the rest of the poopy diapers, then washed in hot water with ALL the diapers, and they came out fine. Some got stained, but that never bothered me.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

No, and they are always really gross. I use bamboo wipes and they really "grab" the poo. I have never had a stain. They wash out really clean!!


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Only when they're REALLY gross. Usually I didn't bother. They got prerinsed in the washer with the rest of the poopy diapers, then washed in hot water with ALL the diapers, and they came out fine. Some got stained, but that never bothered me.









:


----------



## mama2jack (Mar 6, 2007)

I usually only rinse them if it was a "chunky" poo


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2jack* 
I usually only rinse them if it was a "chunky" poo

















:
blech!


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

I put sometimes because I will "fling" poo chunks into the toilet if they're hanging on (as I would a diaper), but the smeared on poo I just leave on there. It's no messier than the diaper itself, and comes out in the pre-soak that I do. I've never had any stains (except for one that seems to have been used for something bizarre, but it's not a poop stain for sure!)


----------



## bornbythesea (Oct 24, 2006)

I wasn't, but ended up with stained wipes. Strangely enough, this bothers me so I'll be spraying them a bit with my NEW SPRAYER!uke Yay!


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

i toss them in a wet bucket w/ bac out and squeeze them out before i put them in the wash (along with the poopy dipers which i do rinse).


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Only when they're REALLY gross. Usually I didn't bother. They got prerinsed in the washer with the rest of the poopy diapers, then washed in hot water with ALL the diapers, and they came out fine. Some got stained, but that never bothered me.









:


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

If I can't shake it off in the toilet, it goes in the wash. I have never rinsed diapers by hand, only in the washing machine.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

YES! Otherwise they get stinky!


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

If it's solid I dump it out in the toilet. Otherwise I just wash with Planet detergent. Sometimes I have to do it twice to get the smell out but I'd rather do that than play with poop in the sink!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Never.

-Angela


----------



## TushasAmi (Feb 2, 2007)

Always.









I'm spraying the dipes anyway, so a couple of wipes is no big deal.


----------



## my3punkins2005 (Apr 8, 2006)

nope we don't rinse them


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

I shake them off, and occasionally rinse them, if there are serious chunks.

ETA: When I say rinse, I mean spray them off with the minishower. I don't rinse wipes or diapers in a sink.


----------



## tallanvor (Aug 3, 2007)

I put yes because most of the time I do. And my rinsing is dunking and swishing in the toilet. Since I only wash every 3-4 days, I feel I need to or they really stink and are more likely to stain.

Crystal


----------

